# Furacão Hermine



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2016 às 15:22)

Hermine está próximo de ser tornar um furacão de categoria 1.
A tempestade mantém ventos sustentados em 100 km/h com pressão de 992 mbar.

Um aviso de furacão está em vigor neste momento para a Flórida.
Vale ressaltar que o último aviso foi a 4 anos atrás.

Hermine também deve encerrar o jejum de quase dois anos sem um furacão fazer landfall nos EUA, sendo o último Arthur em 2014.

O SPC (Storm Prediction Center) no seu aviso de hoje, mostra um risco leve para Norte da Flórida, sul da Geórgia e uma pequena parte do Alabama e Carolina do Sul.
Há risco de tornados de hoje até pelo menos sábado nestes estados citados e na Carolina do Norte.

Hermine deve trazer impactos também para a costa leste dos EUA durante o começo dessa próxima semana.







Hermine:
Radar: http://andrew.rsmas.miami.edu/bmcnoldy/tropics/radar/

Satélites:
http://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/get-goes?satellite=GOES-E CONUS&lat=28&lon=-85&info=vis&zoom=1&width=1000&height=800&quality=90&type=Animation&palette=ir1.pal&numframes=5&mapcolor=yellow
http://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/get-goes?satellite=GOES-E CONUS&lat=25&lon=-87&info=ir&zoom=2&width=1000&height=800&quality=90&type=Animation&palette=ir3.pal&numframes=30&mapcolor=black


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2016 às 15:30)

0Z do EURO, GFS e HWRF


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2016 às 22:41)

SPC emitiu um alerta de tornado para boa parte da Flórida.
Os primeiros avisos de tornado estão em vigor neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2016 às 22:43)

Hermine segue se fortalecendo e pode conseguir chegar na categoria 2 antes do landfall.
Um voo de reconhecimento está sendo realizado no momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2016 às 22:45)

Cedar Key, FL
http://hurricanetrack.com/cam2.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2016 às 22:48)

ST Marks, Florida
http://hurricanetrack.com/cam1.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2016 às 22:53)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2016 às 23:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2016 às 23:07)

*NWS Atlanta* ‏@NWSAtlanta  2m2 minutes ago
6 PM update: Central & South GA should expect significant Hermine impacts late tonight into Friday! #gawx










4 retweets0 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2016 às 23:15)

system is now due south of Apalachicola and appears to be intensifying. Landfall will be east of there


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2016 às 23:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2016 às 23:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> system is now due south of Apalachicola and appears to be intensifying. Landfall will be east of there


Rapid intensification taking place right now with Hurricane Hermine, pressure reading could be around 965 - 975 mbs at landfall


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2016 às 23:38)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  1m1 minute ago
Still another 4-6 hours over warm Gulf of Mexico ... #Hermine much better organized inner-core & eye.





0 retweets0 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2016 às 23:50)

22:41:30Z 28.900N 84.883W 696.3 mb
(~ 20.56 inHg) 3,026 meters
(~ 9,928 feet) 982.6 mb
(~ 29.02 inHg) - From 44° at 1 knots
(From the NE at ~ 1.2 mph) 15.6°C
(~ 60.1°F) 8.2°C
(~ 46.8°F) 4 knots
(~ 4.6 mph) 13 knots*
(~ 15.0 mph*) 0 mm/hr*
(~ 0.00 in/hr*) 3.2 knots* (~ 3.7 mph*)


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2016 às 23:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 08:26)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  1h1 hour ago
#Hermine gets into Atlantic, will expand, massive in size as non-tropical this weekend. Then transition to hurricane






20 retweets14 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 08:31)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  2h2 hours ago
Latest #Hermine forecast cone as of the 1am ET advisory. Stay tuned to @weatherchannel for continuous updates.





68 retweets62 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 10:15)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  16m16 minutes ago
5:00 a.m. EDT: Hermine has weakened to a tropical storm near Valdosta, Georgia.





10 retweets8 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 13:11)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  14m14 minutes ago
#Tornado watch issued until 4 pm ET for parts of coastal GA, SC and NC.





23 retweets15 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 14:50)

Marion County emergency officials confirmed to weather.com that a male of undetermined age was killed by a downed tree that fell onto a tent in a h*omeless camp* around 2 a.m. Friday morning. The man has not been identified. 
https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/deadly-hurricane-hermine-preps-impacts-florida-georgia-carolinas


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 16:19)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  16m16 minutes ago
Saturday, dangerous seas will build off Carolina/Mid-Atlantic coast thru Sunday (!) 30-35 feet+ #Hermine





3 retweets0 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 16:20)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  9m9 minutes ago
Sunday, #Hermine will begin transition into a fully-tropical hurricane, will be massive off Mid-Atl coast. 965 mb





0 retweets0 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 16:21)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  3m3 minutes ago
Sun-Wed, #Hermine will loop just off NJ coast, deepen to major hurricane pressure levels, pile water & drive waves in all directions.

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  8m8 minutes ago
Most likely #Hermine stays off coast on Labor Day into Tuesday, but proximity + enormous wind field + waves/swell/surge may be devastating


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 16:25)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  12m12 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Clay and St. Johns Counties in FL until 11:45 AM EDT http://www.weather.com/weather/alerts/localalerts/l/32003?phenomena=TO&significance=W&areaid=FLC109&office=KJAX&etn=0015…

6 retweets5 likes




*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  15m15 minutes ago
11aET Adv: #Hermine winds down to 50mph, moving NE at 18mph. Will move over SC & NC today/tonight & offshore SAT.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Set 2016 às 16:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 16:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 16:41)

Tides are gonna get bad here with a strenghening Hermine driving water into the Bay. Major flooding expected. http://water.weather.gov/resources/hydrographs/swpv2_hg.png


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 16:53)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  3m3 minutes ago
#Hermine emerges off North Carolina coast Saturday morning Will merge w/upper-level vorticity / trough. Hybridize





1 retweet2 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 16:59)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  3m3 minutes ago
My goodness ... GFS 12z expands #Hermine into a monster late Sun into Labor Day.





18 retweets11 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 17:22)

*
TROPICAL STORM HERMINE LOCAL STATEMENT ADVISORY NUMBER 21
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BALTIMORE MD/WASHINGTON DC  AL092016
1136 AM EDT FRI SEP 2 2016
*
_TROPICAL STORM HERMINE LOCATED OVER SOUTHEASTERN GEORGIA WILL MOVE
NORTHEAST DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS MAKING ITS CLOSEST APPROACH TO ST MARYS
COUNTY SATURDAY AFTERNOON. RAINBANDS AND WINDS TO TROPICAL STORM FORCE
WILL BEGIN TO AFFECT SOUTHERN MARYLAND LATE TONIGHT OR EARLY SATURDAY
AND CONTINUE INTO SUNDAY MORNING. HERMINE WILL THEN SLOW DOWN
SIGNIFICANTLY OR POSSIBLY STALL OUT OFF THE MID ATLANTIC COAST SUNDAY.
*THE STORM MAY MOVE BACK TOWARD THE COAST SUNDAY OR MONDAY POSSIBLY BRINGING
MORE RAIN AND WIND FARTHER INLAND...BUT THIS PART OF THE FORECAST REMAINS
MORE UNCERTAIN.*_

http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=lwx&wwa=hurricane local statement


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 20:26)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  1h1 hour ago
As #Hermine stacks vertically & loses fronts, effects of jet, will start transitioning to hurricane offshore. Models uncertain about that.






*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  1h1 hour ago
#Hermine unlikely to be classified as a fully tropical system off NJ, but undergoing significant Nor'easter type deepening (baroclinic)






*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  1h1 hour ago
Dangerous! ECMWF 12z is worse than GFS w/hybrid, intensifying #Hermine lashing coast w/hurricane+ conditions


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 20:28)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  13m13 minutes ago
#TORCON of 5 for eastern #SouthCarolina & #NorthCarolina as #Hermine races NE, watch for latest forecast #SCwx #NCwx










5 retweets8 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 21:43)

*
GFDL, NGFDL and HWRF models all have Hermine moving West toward Virginia / Maryland on Sunday. 
Only the NGFDL has Hermine making landfall again, GFDL predicts Hermine right on the coast, but just offshore.

Possibility of 2nd landfall. According to the intensity forecast, both GFDL and HWRF predict possible upgrade to a weak Cat-1 hurricane by Sunday afternoon. Hope everyone there keeps an eye on the storm.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 22:03)

*Mike Seidel* ‏@mikeseidel  46m46 minutes ago
Heavy Rain blasting up the coast w/ #Hermine. Myrtle Beach getting slammed: https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ3WZeAgijx/ More to come





13 retweets12 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 22:34)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  3m3 minutes ago
*Rain totals for the Carolinas could reach 1 FOOT+ from #Hermine. #Flooding is a big threat. Be safe. #SCwx #NCwx*


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2016 às 22:49)

@luismeteo3

Espero que não leves a mal um reparo, mas é mesmo necessário 20 posts por dia para uma simples tempestade tropical? Acabas por encher o tópico de coisas que não são assim tão necessárias e dificultas o acompanhamento da situação. Se por uma simples tempestade tropical precisas de tantos posts, quando houver um furacão categoria 5 vais precisar de 100posts por dia?

Mais uma vez peço que não leves a mal, mas apelava ao teu sentido de síntese e triagem do que é ou não realmente importante constar aqui, para não ficar o tópico cheio de "palha" e o que é importante ficar perdido/disperso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 22:54)

Cheio de palha??? Fico-me por aqui, porque o meu esforço não vale isto!


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2016 às 23:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Cheio de palha??? Fico-me por aqui, porque o meu esforço não vale isto!



Luis, é apenas a minha opinião pessoal, que achei que devia dar! Quase 9 anos de MeteoPT e nunca vi ninguém escrever 20 posts num dia (alguns separados por menos de 5 minutos), sobre uma tempestade tropical que não está a ser assim tão grave.

Se achas que vale a pena continua, para mim sim, algumas das coisas são "palha". Com o bombardeamento de links/imagens/textos torna-se difícil de acompanhar a situação (pelo menos para mim). Ainda mais ninguém se manifestou, posso ser o único a pensar assim.

Não voltarei ao off topic sobre este assunto.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2016 às 23:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Cheio de palha??? Fico-me por aqui, porque o meu esforço não vale isto!


Não querendo ofender, apoio a mesma ideia que o @MSantos. Torna-se bastante confuso acompanhar a situação. Tenta compreender.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 23:26)

Voçês têm noção do que se passa ali? Isto não é apenas mais uma tempestade tropical ou pequeno furacão. Mas para mim terminou. Sigam o assunto se quiserem. Deixo apenas esta ultima informação.

*
Eric Holthaus @EricHolthaus 
Latest coastal flood guidance now shows possibility of record-level flooding at Atlantic City, NJ on Sun pm 

http://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrYVAQYUIAADJTB.jpg
For reference, at Atlantic City: Sandy 8.8ft 
Record 9.0ft (1992 nor’easter) 
Current Hermine worst case 9.1ft*


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2016 às 23:31)




----------

